# [Aporte] Compilado de páginas de Electrónica



## emma22390 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hola Colegas y amigos..
Este es mi primer Post aquí en la Comunidad,espero poder seguir participando,ayudando y aprendiendo de todos los miembros de ella..
Soy colaborador activo en algunos sub-foros de YoReparo..me encuentran con el mismo seudónimo..

Aquí les dejo una pagina con un compilado de paginas de electrónica,donde se pueden descargar revistas,diagramas,manuales de servicio,datos de memorias eeprom,y demás..

*http://facilitadorfp.wordpress.com/...s-revistas-manuales-circuitos-de-electronica/*

Espero sea de gran utilidad..

Saludos Comunidad..


----------

